# hole in primer bulb



## bonzo (Jun 25, 2005)

Hello, I have a tvs90-48005A the primer bulb has a hole in the center. Is that supposed to be there or is that the reason this engine won't stay running? thanks.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

Manual for your engine is here
http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Tec...P_4-CYCLE_L-HEAD_FLAT_HEAD_ENGINES_692509.pdf

Your engine's primer is supposed to have the hole in it. If the engine starts after priming, but dies immediately, then you probably need to clean the inside of it. This link shows you how:http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632747.asp

Your carburetor may be slightly different. Make sure you use a new o-ring when assembling the bowl to the carb or it may not prime. Make sure you replace the small o rings that fit around the nozzle. Check that all holes in the bowl nut are free of dirt or any blockage.

Last, when you go to reassemble, check that all the gaskets are in good shape, (not torn or gouged), because an air leak will also make it run poorly or not at all.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

according to the engine numbers you posted, your carburetor shows to use a 36045A primer bulb. This part number is "NOT" vented and should not have a hole in it. I don't think this will cause an issue on your unit however. It's easily tested, just hold your finger over the hole to seal it off, and if your engine continues to run, then that's the problem.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

my bad! the IPL i was looking at showed what seemed to be a hole in the center of the bulb. After reading 30years post, I checked the part number and it is as he says. Good luck with the repair and I hope I didn't cause too much head scratching.


----------



## bonzo (Jun 25, 2005)

thanks guys, I ordered a new primer bulb. I see what happens.


----------

